# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  كنوز العلم بـ مفآجأه جديدهةة .,

## كنوز العلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .,
كنوز العلم بأبدآعهآ الجديد 
تقدم لكم .,
. دروس تقوية لـ ( جميع المرآحل )
( أبتدائي . متوسط . ثانوي )
. دورة الوضوء والصلاة
. قريباً كنز الطفوله لأطفال (2_3) سنوآت لمدة شهر 
. برنامج القراءة والكتابة لمدة شهر

----------


## كنوز العلم

آلله صلى على محمد وآل محمد ..

تم بحمد الله اليوم  أفتتآح دورة إبدآعآآت 
واليوم أول يوم لمبدعآتنآ ومبدعينآ

 :fat:

----------

